# DirectPay GmbH schickt Drohmail



## Laprimera (30 Dezember 2016)

Heute hab ich doch erstmal einen gehörigen Schreck bekommen, als ich die Rechnung von DirectPay GmbH entdeckte, denn sie enthielt meine sämtlichen persönlichen Angaben incl. Telefonnummer und wirkte  somit auf den ersten Blick echt.
Beim 2.Blick: die Mail steckte im Spam-Ordner und mein Mail-Programm in Zusammenarbeit mit meinem Virenschutz funktionieren prima. Also Puls wieder runter. Außerdem hab ich keine unbezahlten Rechnungen!

_*Sehr geehrte(r) ...,*

leider haben wir festgestellt, dass unsere Zahlungserinnerung NR. 994751423 bisher ergebnislos blieb. Heute gewähren wir Ihnen damit letztmalig die Möglichkeit, den ausbleibenden Betrag unseren Mandanten DirectPay GmbH zu decken.

Aufgrund des bestehenden Zahlungsausstands sind Sie angewiesen dabei, die durch unsere Tätigkeit entstandene Gebühren von 60,25 Euro zu tragen. Bei Rückfragen oder Unklarheiten erwarten wir eine Kontaktaufnahme innerhalb von 48 Stunden. Um weitete Kosten auszuschließen, bitten wir Sie den ausstehenden Betrag auf unser Konto zu überweisen. Berücksichtigt wurden alle Buchungen bis zum 14.12.2016.

 Die vollständige Zahlung erwarten wir bis spätestens 20.12.2016. Können wird bis zum genannten Datum keine Zahlung bestätigen, sehen wir uns gezwungen Ihre Forderung an ein Gericht abzugeben. Sämtliche damit verbundenen Kosten werden Sie tragen müssen.

*Verbindliche Personalien:*

E... S...
Straße
PLZ  Ort
Tel. 01.........

Die vollständige Kostenaufstellung Nr. 994751423, der Sie alle Einzelpositionen entnehmen können, befindet sich im Anhang._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rechnungsstelle Jan von Burtenbach


Diese E-Mail ist nur für den Empfänger bestimmt, an den sie gerichtet ist und kann vertrauliches bzw. unter das Berufsgeheimnis fallendes Material enthalten._

*Natürlich habe ich den Anhang nicht geöffnet!*
Aber es würde mich schon interessieren, wo dieser Jan von Burtenbach meine Daten her hat! Ich bin nämlich durchaus nicht freigiebig damit.
Jedenfalls bin ich mir sicher, dass der Anhang Schadsoftware enthält.

Beim Nachforschen  entdeckte ich dann, dass diese nicht existierende GmbH wohl schon in den vergangenen Jahren solche unberechtigten Forderungen verschickt hat


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2016)

hab ich auch schon ein paar mal mit den Daten meiner Frau.
nur eben an eine falsche Mailadresse....
Rechnungen via Mail werden eh ignoriert


----------

